# Would you call it a chisel plane?



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I posted this in the "Hand planes of your dreams" earlier and then decided to get it to a wider audience.

So, I was out in my shop this morning working on my new #5. Got it cleaned up and sharpened, (the blade was the worst I've had yet. Had to flatten the back on my disk sander). Got to a point where i couldn't do anything else as I waited for parts to dry etc. I found a frog and cut off piece that was in a pile of parts bucket I picked up some time ago. Closer inspection showed it was a #3 or 5 1/4 cut out of the sole. I fished through the parts and found an old Dunlop iron and cap iron. I don't have an extra cap, but here it is with one I borrowed off a #5 1/4. I'll need to pick one up. The tote is one out of my parts box and still needs some work.





































I guess you'd call it a chisel plane. I'm not sure what I'll use it for. Time will tell. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Chisel plane, yes, but the angle is a little steep.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

Could be used to scrape dried up glue on panels?
that kind of thing, clean up the inside of a corner perhaps?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Hate to say it, Don, but that thing is hideous!  Let us know how it works, though. Could be used for cleaning up tenons or large dados.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Brandon, I'm hurt. 
I've seen these sell on ebay. Sometimes with the sides still intact. I watched one made out of a 606 sell for a lot of money. It just didn't make sense to me.

I had the parts, cost was $0. If its worthless I've learned what not to do.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I will say its ugly, no offense of course. But I have seen them on ebay as well. Looks like a glue scraper to me. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Don, you need to add the pink paint, sunflower decals and racing stripes to make it SELL on EEE bay..
But the actual execution I think makes a great Chizzzle plane !

;-}


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Might want to take this one to baseball games when you need a lot of chatter  I don't see it working as well as a chisel plane, two flat and broad without the support a chisel gives. But it might do wonders on glue.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

they are called edge planes not much use for them but when the right job is there 
they are a nice to have in the toolbox 
though many will prefér to use a skewed paring cheisel instead

a cheiselplane is a totely different thing

take care
Dennis


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I have some of them made from OLD broken stanley #190 or 78
They do sell on ebay ! Why ? I don't know.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool experiment, Don. DO tell us later what it will and will not do… and how well.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I will call it a fine idea.
And I think also fine for removing glue and such.
Let us know how it works, it sure will bring use of some broken planes.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

It looks like the worlds largest bull nose plane.

Pretty cool

Carlos


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

If it turns out to be a handy and useful plane then that would be great. However if it turns out that it does not work all that well then I would turn it into a trans plane. You could probably get pretty creative when adding some wood to those parts.

If it works as it is leave it though… Let us know.


----------



## marvinlee (May 28, 2012)

I like the looks! The plane reminds me, beauty wise, of a very squat toad that used to live in our garden. It was attractive in its hideousness.


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

I dig it.


----------

